# Where can I find graphic tees in the 4$-8$ range?



## FeDoR (Aug 11, 2011)

I have gone on websites such as 6dollarshirts(shipping is almost same price as shirt)

threadless
cafepress
karmaloop
and many more websites but can't seem to find the price range I am looking for.

Does anyone know any websites where I can find graphic tees for the 4-7$ range?


----------



## Jason-23 (Oct 9, 2009)

what do you mean by "graphic tees", do you mean custom printed one or just what ever crap?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You can get a graphic tee (already printed) for that price at any gas station but it will be some crap! Or try Wal-Mart, they sell some printed tees for $5


----------



## FeDoR (Aug 11, 2011)

Jason-23 said:


> what do you mean by "graphic tees", do you mean custom printed one or just what ever crap?


of this caliber ADIDAS Menage A Trois Mens T-Shirt | Street Moda | Streetwear, Urban Wear, Shoes and Apparel


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

The short answer is that you aren't going to find it.

Target always has really nice designed stuff, and their graphic shirts are 9.99. Unless your looking for kid shirts, those will be in your range.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

If you're wanting to have your own shirts printed .. of your designs .. You'd have to buy a decent quantity of them to get that kind of price range .. 
under 50 shirt you're probably going to have to pay a setup fee for each color you have printed. 

As you get close to 100 or 200 ect you'll get better prices probably without setup fees.

If you're thinking of getting your own shirts printed and want more details on prices ect feel free to pm or email me..


----------



## sadekjake (Aug 29, 2011)

You can import stock lots at much cheaper prices provided you can afford to buy in large quantities.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Please remember cotton prices have increase of the past month. So some shirts wholesale sell that shirts as it is. in the 5-8% range. Final a local screen printer to help you out


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

> I have gone on websites such as 6dollarshirts(shipping is almost same price as shirt)
> 
> threadless
> cafepress
> ...



Judging from his original post, it sounded to me like he wanted to buy graphic tees for 4-8, not make them, or have them made.

As in, he wanted to go to a website and purchase costumed designed graphic tee's for $7 shipping included.

six dollar shirts is your best bet, outside of going to target or walmart.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Agree with Tony 6DollarShirts.com


----------

